# A security matter.



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I was thinking about 511's proposed trip and his car concearns.

If there were a particularly dodgy element that happened across this forum they would have a good idea of where we're leaving our vehicles unattended and roughly how long via the proposed trips threads.

I'm sure all the members here are trustworthy, don't get me wrong, but what if?

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you...

Does this concearn you?

What could we do about it?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

shoot to kill, car alarm and dont take any valuables with you. To study the forum for potential theft victims is a little like too much hard work for your run of the mill drug addict looking for some cash converter sales items.
Maybe we should all park together and leave your blow up doll in the pasenger seat rather than under it.
I fish where the fish are not where the thieves aint, we cant let them spoil our fun!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Not leaving my blow up doll where it might get nicked!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's why his yak seat is so "cushy" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Some other forums have their reports and proposed trips viewable by logged in members only, this is probably the easiest way around it.

It's easy to do by admin too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

This is an issue I'v been thinking a lot about lately, because very soon my entire life will be packed into my car. Everything else I currently own is in the process of being ebayed and gone from my life forever. So if I was to lose my car in say, Nth Qld, that'd be me royally screwed. I've even gone so far as to pick up a 100 GB external harddisc to back up every bit of info and data that is important to me and taking it with me on the yak. I'm even considering packing my notebook or UMPC (whichever I take) into the yak as well. As I've mentioned previously, I reckon morning trips are safer than night trips, so if I ever feel unsure about an area as I travel, I'll hit it at first light.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

The only valuble thing I leave in my car is the dog. If it dosent rip your throat out you're welcolme to take it.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> This is an issue I'v been thinking a lot about lately, because very soon my entire life will be packed into my car.


Do you still have that spare key tied under the tow bar at the back of your vehicle, which is a blue 2002 Nissan Patrol AAV-632 often parked on Kingsford Smith Drive?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

On another thread, there is a poll on how much we have spend Kayaking.
The ute I take to the launching sites is worth less (worthless :?: ) than my set up  :lol:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> The only valuble thing I leave in my car is the dog. If it dosent rip your throat out you're welcolme to take it.
> 
> Thanks but I don't need a dog :roll:
> Cheers Mike


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I do less yaking than I'd like because I have to unload my work gear from the ute. I'd paddle a bit after work except for the security thing. Guess it's just the world we live in these days. I like the idea of a BIG dog in the ute.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> This is an issue I'v been thinking a lot about lately, because very soon my entire life will be packed into my car. Everything else I currently own is in the process of being ebayed and gone from my life forever. So if I was to lose my car in say, Nth Qld, that'd be me royally screwed. I've even gone so far as to pick up a 100 GB external harddisc to back up every bit of info and data that is important to me and taking it with me on the yak. I'm even considering packing my notebook or UMPC (whichever I take) into the yak as well. As I've mentioned previously, I reckon morning trips are safer than night trips, so if I ever feel unsure about an area as I travel, I'll hit it at first light.


i know what you mean 5th i spent 3 years travelling oz and to protect my valuables i did the following: installed a security box to house all valuables, parked in high vis areas, never left items/$$ visable, used caravan parks who are generally happy to keep a eye out on vehicles and made my vehicle look unattractive to potential thieves (which wasn't hard after many k's on dirt roads). never did get anything nicked, touch wood

cheers


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Good topic. I know that a number of us in Melbourne when posting trips are deliberately not specific on times and exact locations. We simply find out who is interested in the trip then PM details around or call.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Funda!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYiie+cAACnfgAASQOcAECAgHAA/79+gMADBsNTBEZJtIntT0mUH5R6oNU9T1P1J6g0AAAARPSgwTNIAAAEBk9B46XelW/umskzxejYKCPC+9bRa+uYiHkc/Y4mzZ3es1A7V5TIJCq0UVJxEKrqgnY/PBjTQw0j3dwdh3J1wVgyxexCWPMDiUVzvz9QLaAfz1JPlEwpBfwd3SqWPhhWKW6nsFKhu020GXpsDjFF6WWfp6PcoAumkpjwxcYkimzycYh6DRUQbyYdCwQCUua1CBORlfIa4VSCUOM8YiBCEArkWVvxdyRThQkIiie+c


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

exellent point and really just common sense Kevin, think i will change my approach a little when posting...


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Well here I was thinking Ill get a yak and go fishing to get away from the streses of life. 

Then last week I get out of the shower, take the guard dog out to the loo. We come back inside, I turn off all the lights and hop into bed (it's now 1:05am) and alls good in the world 

60 seconds later I hear a car start up....... I think to myself gee that sounds like thye wifes car???? :? I jump out of bed, leap into a pair of boxers and run through the house in the dark, trip over the dog as we are heading for the front door. Get to my feet and make it into the front yard in time to see the car finnish backing out onto the road. I run as fast as I can to F#$%k this piece of S#@T UP :evil: only to watch our car drive down the road :shock:

I run back to the houseand call the cops. While i'm on the phone to em I hear our car stop about 800mtrs down the road, I think great their bailing out. Only to hear the door slam and the car take off again. I tell the cops were they can intercept it if they hurry, give the phone to my wife and I run down stairs and start my bike, grab my helmet and take off after em.

Now the one thing I havent told you is it was raining. SO here am I trying to find my car, riding a 145hp bike that is not knowen for it's handleing, It's now pissing down rain and I'm wearing boxers and a helmet, my wholoe body is shaking with all the emotions raceing through me :twisted: NOT the smartest thing I have ever done. Needless to say I didn't find emand nearly killed myself in the prosess (damm this bike sux in the wet)

So here we are now ten days later, the car is home again and we are out of pocket about a grand so far. The cops got em 2 days after they stole it. It was three 17yo males.

So now I am constantly on edge and am jumping up every time I hear a noise. I,m hopeing to get my first yak soon but it will take me a little while longer now after paying for the repairs to the car and the $244.50 towing fee to bring my car 35k's back to home :shock:

I know what Ill be worried about the most now while I'm out fishing and it wont be the car at the ramp as much as it will be the safety of my family and home. Thats not to say I wont be stressed about the car at the ramp coz I think after last week Ill stress about everything.

If haveing to PM location details will give even some peace of mind then I say go for it.

Thanks for letting me vent I feel a little better allready 

DAMM I need to go fishing I think :wink:

Yours parranoidley nodds (ssshhhhh I heard somethin.....)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

kraley said:


> Red - I for one wouldn't vote for this.
> 
> I just think that our sport is still small enough that this isn't that big of an issue.
> 
> Just my .02 anyway....


I think it's not a bad move for the trips forum only, the rest of the site would still be viewable to all.

I cant really see any real reason why anyone would object :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Call it what you like Kraley & theres no reason to get in huff about things :wink:

I am not paranoid but I dont have the privalege of leaving an empty car at the ramp like most as I have basically my whole livelyhood in my car, all my tools of the trade and more.

It's just not practical to unload and reload it all 3 or 4 times a week, so yeah I do worry a bit about my gear being left there unattended, this was the whole point of my reply.

So you're against a little security for the "members" of this site ?

Either way I dont really care, it's easily fixed by not posting or responding on the trip forum, but I doubt you like that idea either.

Sorry to dissagree, but thats life eh :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Kraley, I really understand your point, however, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been rolled over a few times and in one particular instance the little piece of vermin was a family friend who we caught in the act of removing some of my guitar collection. Unfortunately now I live by the law of Ã¢â‚¬ËœIf it can happen it will happenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ some of these petty crims go to extraordinary lengths for a dollar or just to damage property.
Gaz


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Dunno, was more posted as food for thought than anything, I'd hate for noobs to miss out.

Maybe an "inner sanctum" type approach isn't the right way to go about things.

The concearns with the AFFF Virtual Library and stuff dropping out is probably related.

Maybe theres another option we haven't thought of yet.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know having to PM for trip will work unless we post trip headers that are very broad, like "Sydney This Weekend"

If people scan many web sites including ours, they would have a pretty good idea where people are going or just need to cruise around the area to find some cars with no people around. Locking the trips section to members only will lockout anyone new who might be interested in joining a group of strangers for a fish and for the undesirable just needs to create an account and has instant access.

We allow the public to read our trip reports, from them you could workout who fishes where and when a fishing trip is posted. Unfortunately we are creatures of habit we like going back to same places again and again.

I know some sites you need to have a logon to view any of the sites content and I think these sites can become elitist, very special club for those in the know. I don't think AKFF fits in this space.

I know security is a concern for some but kayaking has its own risks when we are on the water, sharks, drowning, sinking Yak ... I suppose when we go out we can worry about our cars now. Some of the suggests are very valid, don't leaving items in the car that can be seen and attract attention. I know for me I leave the inside the car a mess when I go fishing (totally disorganized) and clean the car when I get home because SWMBO uses the car.

For me I will be concentrating on paddling and hopefully catching fish, and when shit happen I'll deal with it unhappily.

My thoughts.

Victor


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hrmm... I actually think the inner sanctum concept might actually help the site in terms of registered users. The Fishing trips section is generally discussions between members and is an attractive feature of the site. Why not use that as a carrot for people to register?

That way the section can function as it always has for all registered users, and users that aren't will now have a new reason to get off their butts and register


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I dunno about this inner sanctum stuff - anyone who trusts me is a nutter  . People who flog things can still register. I just reckon you need to tell me exactly where you leave your car and where the keys are and when and also leave ya yak on 'cause that's really what I am after. Oh, . . . but if you are going yak fishing your yak would not be left on ya car. Damm. And I don't like getting up early like most yakkers do to go fishing so ya likely to gone home before I get there. Damm. And I wouldn't want to deprive somebody of the love of their life (yak or fishing gear or whatever) so, damm. I would not make a good thief. Ah well, I'll just have to stay honest  .


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm, lively topic of discussion this one - good to see! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: Sorry Kraley, I forgot about your aversion to rolling eyes   
Seems to me to be a matter of risk here - any time we yakers go fishing and leave our vehicles parked for hours on end near "well populated or even remote locations", we are at risk of crime in this day and age :evil: :evil: would forum members agree that not leaving valuable items in view inside a vehicle reduces the risk of being "hit" by these low life scumbags :twisted: If your vehicle has an imobiliser etc and you don't advertise that you have valuable belongings in your car, the risk of being "hit" must be reduced. 
It may be a pain in the A to esteemed members such as Funda to remove the tools of the trade from your vehicle whilst fishing, but unfortunately in this day and age we have to avoid presenting these thieving pricks with visible pickings.
Why give in to the scum and become paranoid about being done over. Let's do what we enjoy and practice a little risk management - just a thought folks :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Some of the fishing spots down the coast here are notorius for having cars smashed into. One is Double Heads where people in the good old days used to leave their cars parked all night, while they fished a great sea-ledge over the hill and down the rock cliffs where the fishing was awesome. Now, the fishing is poor and if ya don't leave ya car in the (paid) security area at the servo (I think it is) then you can almost guarantee it will be broken into. The other place is fishing creek where the road car park area is hidden from the water and so low lifes regularly break into cars there. I usually park on the sand where it can be easily seen, along with all the other cars whose owners don't want to leave their cars too far away.

I think the risk from readers of the forum going to find AKFF vehicles is small compared to the risk of just regular low-lifers who do the rounds of fishing car park places on the off chance of scoring.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troppo said:


> I think the risk from readers of the forum going to find AKFF vehicles is small compared to the risk of just regular low-lifers who do the rounds of fishing car park places on the off chance of scoring.


I'm inclined to agree with troppo, you just do your best to not advertise your valuables in the car and hope for the best.

I have had a car broken in about 40 years ago while rockfishing a quiet spot, 20 years ago every car at a launching ramp was entered except mine [they don't touch valiants], when I bushwalk there are now warning signs at all locations.

And only today at Hinze Dam a resort owner said there had been a recent spate of thefts from cars at the far west ramp, and all were entered for valuables and that has nothing to do with the forum just opportunist theft unfortunately which is not new


----------

